# Firestorm .22



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Where can I find one? Do they still make them?


----------



## Lance0812 (Nov 29, 2008)

They are still made, I think. I picked one up about a month ago from Mike's Guns in St. Charles, MO - $260, not including tax.

But all Bersa's are scarce arouind here, now. Apparently the people rushing to buy guns know quality/value when they see it.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

The .22 is still listed on the firestorm-sgs web site. They also show one with a 6 in bbl. There is a page of retailers listed. There is only one store listed for Arkansas.


----------



## pffftt (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, they are still in production. And, no, production/importation doesn't seem to be keeping up with demand. I watched as six of them sold in the matter of a couple hours on Gallery of Guns two weeks ago. 
I consider myself lucky to have found one NIB at a local GS back in December - only one they had. Best advice I can give is to keep looking. It's a fine pistol for the money. I wouldn't sell mine for what I paid.


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

plentyofpaws said:


> Where can I find one? Do they still make them?


Bought one in March at Bullet Trap gun store/range in Plano TX... north of Dallas... flawless so far, feeds all the .22LR I've tried, shoots straight, works great... liked it so much I went back today and bought a Thunder UC 9mm.. haven't shot it yet, but quality looks same... really nice.. have yet to read a bad review of a Bersa..


----------

